# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Quick thing RE: reps in this sub

## Facecrash

You just google their username and copy and paste a few words from their post with quotes and youll find most of them have posted similar reviews in 4 or 5 forums. There are users on this forum that are senior members that are reviewing/touting labs across several forums. They should be deleted from this one as steroid .com has always been a place where you can get mostly pure and un-salesy info. Sorry for all the quotes

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> You just google their username and copy and paste a few words from their post with quotes and youll find most of them have posted similar reviews in 4 or 5 forums. There are users on this forum that are senior members that are reviewing/touting labs across several forums. They should be deleted from this one as steroid.com has always been a place where you can get mostly pure and un-salesy info. Sorry for all the quotes


I do agree with you as I find it a bit annoying, but what do you want to come from this thread ? 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> You just google their username and copy and paste a few words from their post with quotes and you’ll find most of them have posted similar “reviews” in 4 or 5 forums. There are users on this forum that are “senior members” that are reviewing/touting labs across several forums. They should be deleted from this one as steroid.com has always been a place where you can get mostly pure and un-salesy info. Sorry for all the “quotes”


There is a few here, but it's easily spotted.

But understand the difference between a rep and honest reviews 

Honest reviews are usually backed with a cycle log.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Meh, they are annoying but you just have to accept they come w the territory.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

> You just google their username and copy and paste a few words from their post with quotes and you’ll find most of them have posted similar “reviews” in 4 or 5 forums. There are users on this forum that are “senior members” that are reviewing/touting labs across several forums. They should be deleted from this one as steroid.com has always been a place where you can get mostly pure and un-salesy info. Sorry for all the “quotes”


Our rules were modified in 2016 regarding reps. Here's a link:



https://forums.steroid.com/pictures-...es-2016-a.html

----------

